# Lyft Birthday Tips



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Today is my birthday, and I'm going out driving tonight from 8 to midnight. Lyft says that they will tell pax it's my birthday of I want. So if course I said yes, thinking of all the tips I'm going to get. I'm so excited. And I just can't hide it.

So the question is, how much am I going to get in tips from Lyft pax in 4 hours? Enter your answer below; closest guess wins absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So the question is, how much am I going to get in tips from Lyft pax in 4 hours?


You ain't getting jack.

Happy birthday by the way and here is an excellent service badge to make up for it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> You ain't getting jack.
> 
> Happy birthday by the way and here is an excellent service badge to make up for it.
> 
> View attachment 351704


You shouldn't have. Really.

?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> You shouldn't have. Really.
> 
> ?


Oh no, I insist. I have a few of those to share.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

You deserve a kick in the nuts for driving for a awful company like lyft who pays drivers 30 cents a mile


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

james725 said:


> You deserve a kick in the nuts for driving for a awful company like lyft who pays drivers 30 cents a mile


James, James, James. If folk want to drive for 30 cents per mile, that's up to them; leave their nuts out of it. I personally would not drive for that rate of it were implemented here, but I wouldn't be so presumptuous as to tell them what to do.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Fellow Virgo,
I decided that I did not want Lyft giving out my birthday to passengers.

Vehicle license, name and now a birthday?

Hell, I can't even get the name of a passenger.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> closest guess wins absolutely nothing at all.


Happy birthday, so at the end of the day we will both have something in common... Nothing at all?


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

My goose pimples have goose pimples in all this excitement. Lyft PAX are so generous I hope I didn't sell them short with my guess.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The final results are in. The total has been tallied. The grand total of birthday tips was:

[Drum Roll]

$0.00

Congratulations to all you winners out there!



R3drang3r said:


> Happy birthday, so at the end of the day we will both have something in common... Nothing at all?


Don't worry. International 1980s pop sensation Air Supply made love out of nothing at all, so there's hope for us yet.


----------

